# Dehydrated Onions



## Topmom (Feb 16, 2012)

Put 9 pounds of chopped yellow onions in the dehydrator this morning and they are about half way done. I just checked on them and some of them have a pink tint to them. I have dried lots of onions but them have never turned pink. The ones that are more dry seem to be normal, just the ones that are partially dried are pink. They were very juicy onions. What's up with my onions?


----------



## txcatlady (Sep 26, 2013)

Mine turned pink this year too. The first group I hand chopped an dried normal color. The next batch I chopped in food processor. I wondered if that caused it. I hope someone has the answer. I am sure they are still good,,,,,just funny looking!


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

In support of breast cancer awareness? :dunno:


----------



## Topmom (Feb 16, 2012)

txcatlady said:


> Mine turned pink this year too. The first group I hand chopped an dried normal color. The next batch I chopped in food processor. I wondered if that caused it. I hope someone has the answer. I am sure they are still good,,,,,just funny looking!


Maybe you"re on to something. I have hand chopped or sliced every batch I've done this year and they all came out fine. This batch I did with the food processor


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

So far, I have 1 quart and one pint of dried onions, diced and sliced and none turned pink tinted.
I used an onion chopper (I love it) for the diced and hand cut for the sliced.


----------



## catdog6949 (Apr 25, 2012)

Question? When you dry them, how long do they keep?

Thank's

Cat and Turtle


----------



## Topmom (Feb 16, 2012)

This is my first year at drying a lot of veggies....mostly apples and jerky. Started drying and have fallen in love with it. I use dried onions all the time and really like the taste of the ones I do myself compared to the store bought ones, so with that said, can't tell you how long they keep. I have been storing all my dried veggies like I do my apples.....in mason jars oxygen packet inside. I seal the jars with my food saver. My apples are as good as the day I put them in the jar and I have some that are over 2 years old.....hopefully my veggies will store as well. So far I've dried tomatoes, potatoes, carrots, Lima beans, onion/bell pepper mixture, celery, bananas, oranges, lemons, and one watermelon. My boys ate the watermelon in one day, so I guess I'll be doing more watermelon.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

catdog6949 said:


> Question? When you dry them, how long do they keep?
> 
> Thank's
> 
> Cat and Turtle


I have read they last for years. _*But*_, I seal mine in mason jars and use the jar sealer.
I already used many vegetables and they tasted great.
For short term, I seal with the vacuum sealer and then put in a 5 gallon bucket.

So funny--topmom...every item you dried, I have too!!!
I used apples, bananas, mango, pineapple with some sunflower seeds and made fruit mix medley for us.

And, like you, I have to force myself to stop eating the dried onion slices, they are so good.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

http://www.goodmans.net/i/2553/nesco-lss-2-6-fruit-roll-sheets.htm

I you need fruit roll sheets, I got 4 here for $10 and I have no problem with them.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

Topmom said:


> Put 9 pounds of chopped yellow onions in the dehydrator this morning and they are about half way done. I just checked on them and some of them have a pink tint to them. I have dried lots of onions but them have never turned pink. The ones that are more dry seem to be normal, just the ones that are partially dried are pink. They were very juicy onions. What's up with my onions?


I read that the sugar in the onion colors pink.........


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

We dry them, put them in jars, add O2 absorber, and vacuum seal the lids on. I expect they will last a year or two


----------



## arwenmark (Mar 23, 2014)

partdeux said:


> We dry them, put them in jars, add O2 absorber, and vacuum seal the lids on. I expect they will last a year or two


Dryed to 90% moisture removed and vacuum sealed they will last for 10 to 30 years.

Also in answer to the first question about onions turning pink, it means those onions have a higher sugar content than those that do not turn pink.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I love using "onion powder" and "onion salt" when cooking... has anyone gotten close to what you can buy at the store?

I can't help but think a little salt will really help them keep.. and maybe even dry down faster?


----------

